# AllPondSolutions



## cheekycharly (18 Jun 2012)

Looking at buying an APS £280 filter/pump/uv set. Has anyone got any advice or reviews on this or a better alternate. 

Thanks


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jun 2012)

edit* haha delete post!! Its too late at night, didnt see it was for a pond


----------



## martin-green (19 Jun 2012)

cheekycharly said:
			
		

> Looking at buying an APS £280 filter/pump/uv set. Has anyone got any advice or reviews on this or a better alternate.
> 
> Thanks



Which do you mean? (since I for one had not heard of it)

If you google, using your description it brings up This

or did you mean This one


----------



## cheekycharly (19 Jun 2012)

It's the second one Martin-Green. Didn't know if I could post a link or not so I left it to your imagination.


----------

